# Vista On Screen Keyboard- Stop from opening at startup!



## WeatherGeek

Does anyone know how to stop the on screen keyboard from opening at startup in Vista?? I was playing around with the accessability stuf and now it opens at startup and I can't figure out how to stop it. Thanks


----------



## Shane

is it in your startup folder?

if not disable it from starting with windows...Run,Msconfig and take a look there.


----------



## neephius

*This is how you stop onscreen Keyboard starting in Vista*



WeatherGeek said:


> Does anyone know how to stop the on screen keyboard from opening at startup in Vista?? I was playing around with the accessability stuf and now it opens at startup and I can't figure out how to stop it. Thanks



To stop the onscreen keyboard starting boot into the desktop wait for the onscreen keyboard to appear then at the bottom right there is a key that says options. select that key and a box will open with a tab that says select onscreen keyboard to start when windows starts take the check out of that box and select apply. dont go messing around in msconfig there is nothing in there.

Ok cheers :Yep thanks :thats ok. sweet.


----------



## sshaggy

I had same problem. So i did this.


----------

